# Yorkville(Traynor) Voice Master from the 70s🙂



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

a friend has owned this for some time and it sounds wonderful aside from some humming which I will sort out.

It has a cascading 1st channel mod using part of the 2nd channels circuit, thus it is now effectively a three channel mixer with huge iron.

The old power caps are unstable and I will start by installing new and listen for improvement.

The blue molded blocking caps are working perfectly as expected.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I need better friends, your friends keep showing up with cool old amps. 

I am always amazed at the simplicity-ish of some of these amps.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I am lucky to have friends that allow me to pursue my hobby😉

This unit has lots of room and appears "less busy" in the wiring department


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## The Felts (Apr 4, 2014)

Alan Small said:


> a friend has owned this for some time and it sounds wonderful aside from some humming which I will sort out.
> 
> It has a cascading 1st channel mod using part of the 2nd channels circuit, thus it is now effectively a three channel mixer with huge iron.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Al and thanks to Pete Traynor.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I always clean and tighten every jack and pot which rely in chassis grounding to operate properly.

Noted a few questionable solder joints

New suitable power cap cans ready to go


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The Felts said:


> Thank you Al and thanks to Pete Traynor.


Peter set a very high standard of durability and practicality...the infamous " toss it off the rooftop and it still operates perfectly" video is fun to watch and took some confidence to use such an extreme testing method


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

some of us living in Collingwood or near Bloor and the Kingsway see Kim, a monster guitar player, fairly often walking his dog Webster and enjoying life...he shows off a Peter Traynor amp here


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

the old cans are not large enough to accommodate the new caps: lots of room to place the new inside the chassis or install exterior clamps...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Alan Small said:


> New suitable power cap cans


Where did you get these from? Who's the supplier?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> Where did you get these from? Who's the supplier?


I like to purchase from Nextgen here in Ontario...they have a large selection of amp and guitar related parts


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks clean Alan...still have the choke?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Looks clean Alan...still have the choke?


Choke missing...addendum to schematic, which I believe is at the factory, shows a modified power supply with no choke


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Pete should have labelled it YVM-1-A...the original YVM-1 is quite different.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 429535
> 
> 
> the old cans are not large enough to accommodate the new caps: lots of room to place the new inside the chassis or install exterior clamps...


Beautiful Amp! Congratulations.

I know this is debatable, but, I'd leave the original caps there. If the amplifier is not humming excessively and the ripple voltage is not exceeding what the design calls for (I know many of us are too lazy to calculate it, or straight have no idea what I'm talking about) then I'd leave them be, until they cause a problem, which may never happen. They are MADE IN CANADA mallorys. This amplifier couldn't be more Canadian! I'd leave 'em in there as a testament to just how amazing old stuff is, and try to keep it as vintage as possible. It's not like it's a safety hazard.

my 2c


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Good old YVM-1. Great keyboard, bass, or pedal platform amps. The only thing I don't like about them is the input jacks on the back (no helping that due to space issues) and lack of reverb. I always laugh at the 4 speaker out jacks but at the time it made sense (2 each 4x10 or 12 pa columns and hi fill horns and you have a great sounding PA.... that just needs reverb;P ).


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

2N1305 said:


> Beautiful Amp! Congratulations.
> 
> I know this is debatable, but, I'd leave the original caps there. If the amplifier is not humming excessively and the ripple voltage is not exceeding what the design calls for (I know many of us are too lazy to calculate it, or straight have no idea what I'm talking about) then I'd leave them be, until they cause a problem, which may never happen. They are MADE IN CANADA mallorys. This amplifier couldn't be more Canadian! I'd leave 'em in there as a testament to just how amazing old stuff is, and try to keep it as vintage as possible. It's not like it's a safety hazard.
> 
> my 2c


I did leave them for visual appreciation and hid the new ones inside🙂


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> I did leave them for visual appreciation and hid the new ones inside🙂


Now what's clever! (you mean inside the amp, not inside the old cans I guess)


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

2N1305 said:


> Now what's clever! (you mean inside the amp, not inside the old cans I guess)


Yup


----------



## The Felts (Apr 4, 2014)

wowo the resulting Voice Master is fantastic!! Thank you Alan.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The Felts said:


> wowo the resulting Voice Master is fantastic!! Thank you Alan.


A great foundation made it easy to voice for your needs😊


----------

